
SimpleLogin: “Sign in with Apple”, but Open Source - garysahota93
I just saw this service today on FDroid: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;simplelogin.io&#x2F;<p>I have something similar manually setup, but wanted to get everyone&#x27;s thoughts on such a service. Would you use it? Contemplating switching.
======
datfrojo
[https://simplelogin.io/](https://simplelogin.io/)

